# Foot pain... top of the foot?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

look as some of this thread

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html


----------



## NSXRguy (Jan 17, 2011)

I have the 2012 ride rfl boots

After countless adjustments, i found that keeping the bottom part of the liner looser as well as the bottom part of the boot looser and keep everything else snug helped preventy foot from hurtinf


----------

